
Ask HN: Why doesn't Equifax, and services like that offer 2FA? - o_s_m
I&#x27;m surprised the credit agencies do not offer two factor authentication.
======
dpeck
They aren't really in the business of limiting access to your credit report,
thats just a bug in the system that they have to work around.

Their value revolves around keeping and generating reports on your credit
history to sell to people asking. What incentive is there to put in more
restrictions on access?

~~~
dragonwriter
> They aren't really in the business of limiting access to your credit report

That's exactly the business they are in: limiting access to your credit report
to people that have paid them for that access.

> Their value revolves around keeping and generating reports on your credit
> history to sell to people asking. What incentive is there to put in more
> restrictions on access?

Unauthorized access is people getting their product without paying for it.

------
smt88
Because they're idiots and also because they haven't had a huge breach yet.

------
Someone1234
Credit agencies are in a monopolistic position, end users are the product not
the customer. There have absolutely no reason to be less terrible than they
are.

